# gmirror and a unresponsive computer



## bluetick (Apr 30, 2010)

One of our 7.2 servers was unresponsive to pings, keyboard and ssh login attemps failed. When it was rebooted, after several fsck, the logs did not show a dump or system halt. I have the OS on a gmirror setup, about 6 hours before, it tossed a lot of gmirror error 5 messages, which I think is unable to sync file system. The drives SMART system did not give errors. There were no errors about a full file system but fsck could have clipped the logs. Would a full tmp file system cause this??

I'm running dump as I write this, and no erorrs 

This was taken while running dump over ssh. So the numbers could be off.  


```
> df -h
Filesystem            Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/mirror/gm0s1a    496M    323M    133M    71%    /
devfs                 1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/mirror/gm0s1e    496M     15M    441M     3%    /tmp
/dev/mirror/gm0s1f    171G     20G    137G    13%    /usr
/dev/mirror/gm0s1d    4.8G    3.4G    1.0G    77%    /var
/dev/ad10s1d          451G    4.9G    410G     1%    /ms
```

gmirror status shows everything to be fine.

I had assumed, if one drive failed on the mirror it would still run till I could replace the drive. Is this wrong??


----------



## unknwnlgnd (May 1, 2010)

Is the mirror re-syncing or was it clean when the system came back up?


----------



## unknwnlgnd (May 1, 2010)

sorry, just saw "gmirror shows everything to be fine"...

I've had gmirror randomly drop one of the providers before. The system ran with just one disk until I noticed and rebooted. Gmirror picked up the failed disk and started re-syncing. Still using it a few months later.


----------

